# Hi, new member trying to identify and obtain a copy of this



## Joanna (May 31, 2014)

Hi to the Forum. I'm Joanna, a new member, thanks for letting me join.

I'm wondering if anyone could help me find a beautiful piece of music I heard on my car radio some years ago. I remember that I was listening to this BEAUTIFUL symphony, which was sending me to the sky, while I was also trying to exit my car from a parking lot. The parking attendant started to listen too and would not let me leave till she heard it finish, which it finally did with its finale, Can Can. That's right, Can Can, which is actually the title of a BEAUTIFUL SYMPHONY containing many peasants overtures and then the familiar sounding Can Can movement as the Finale. The radio announcer said it was the Can Can symphony performed by Academy of St. Martins of the Fields orchestra.

OK, so I researched it online and all I could find is that is composed by Offenbach and can also be called, or part of, his "Orpheus" or "Orpheus of the Underworld" symphony.

So I purchased a copy perfomed by different orchestra and it was the same symphony BUT DID NOT SOUND THE SAME as the one I heard that day by St. Martins. Those last movements did not "send me." I have also listened to some other versions but none are the same, so my search goes on to find a copy of that very one that is performed by Academy of St. Martins of the Field. But that one does not seem readily available anywhere.

So does anyone have any idea how I could find this apparently rare CanCan Symphony (or Orpheus) by Offenbach *performed by the Academy of St. Martins of the Fields?* Thanks so much for any leads or suggestions.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

You could check out arkivmusic.com. They let you search by composer, work, ensemble, etc.

This link should take you to all albums with Academy of St. Martin in the Fields and Offenbach:
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...ole1=1&name_id2=61778&name_role2=4&bcorder=41

Edited: looking through the search results, I don't see what you're looking for. You might search by work first.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I've tried to find it as well and it just appears to be out of print (I can't prove that it ever existed). However, it's a common work, lots of recordings available.


----------

